# GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€



## Artur72 (21. Mai 2009)

*GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Moin,
Ich möchte mir ein Notebook kaufen, es soll Spiele tauglich sein, d.h. Crysis, GTA IV, CoD 4-...

Hab schon ein bisschen rumgeschaut im netz udn bin auf das norebook gestoßen:
One Notebook D1133 by: One - ONE Shop

Was haltet ihr davon würde Crysis darauf laufen vllt. hohe einstellungen? 
bin Optikfanatiker
Das einzige was mich stört ist vllt. der 15,4 bildschirm 17 zoll wär genial.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Achja es soll auch meinen PC ersetzen


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Ist schon wirklich eine gute Wahl. Vor allem die HD4650 hat im Vergleich zu den anderen mGrakas in diesem Preisbereich die Nase vorne (sogar schneller als 9600GT DDR3).

Das Panel würde mich nicht weiter stören (was sind schon 1,4" ?). Außerdem ist es im richtigen Filmformat.

Der Akku der neuen One-Gaming-Notebooks ist außerdem spitze.

Lediglich die Verarbeitung soll nicht ganz so super sein - jedoch macht das P/L-Verhältnis das schon wieder wett. Und auseinanderfallen wirds eh nicht. 

*Edit*

Ansonsten kannste noch versuchen das hier günstig zu ersteigern:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120421442574

Bis 600€ oder so würde ich auf jeden Fall bieten. Mit der mal besten mobilen Graka 7950GTX läuft immer noch alles vernünftig. Außerdem hast du da noch Vorzüge eines mal sehr, sehr teuren Gamer Notebooks wie z.B. eine Auflösung von 1900x1200 oder einen eingebauten Subwoofer. Das sucht man noch heute in dieser Preisklasse vergeblich.


----------



## Artur72 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Ist die Auflösung von 1366x768 Pixel gut zum spielen das notebook hat ja auch 16:9 ??


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

warum sollte die auflösung nicht gut sein? ne höhere wäre natürlich dann noch feiner, aber das is schon völlig o.k so.


ps: windows is nicht dabei, das weißt du aber?


----------



## Artur72 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

jop das weiß ich hab zu hause ne business version von vista...aber jetzt stell ich mri die frage sind die treiber dann eig. dabei oder vorher soll ich die bekommen?

Hat jemand noch ein notebook als Vorschlag??


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

treiber musst du halt bei one mal schauen. kann aber sein, dass die lauter standardgeräte haben, wo man beim hersteller fündig wird (intel, realtek usw).


----------



## Artur72 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Jetzt fällt mir grad ein das ich eine 32 bit business version von vista habe, sollte ich dann lieber auf 64 bit setzen?  hab darin noch keine erfahrung wegen kompatibilität zu spielen und programmen und treibern?!


----------



## Sesfontain (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*



Artur72 schrieb:


> jop das weiß ich hab zu hause ne business version von vista...aber jetzt stell ich mri die frage sind die treiber dann eig. dabei oder vorher soll ich die bekommen?
> 
> Hat jemand noch ein notebook als Vorschlag??


Bei One Notebooks sind alle nötigen treiber mitgeliefert


----------



## Artur72 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*



Sesfontain schrieb:


> Bei One Notebooks sind alle nötigen treiber mitgeliefert




Für alles?! Win Xp, Win Vista, 32bit und 64bit? wenn man ohne BS bestellt??


----------



## Citynomad (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Laut One ist nur ne Treiber CD für Vista dabei. XP-Treiber findest du für gewöhnlich aber über deren Support-Seite... ansonsten sind das ja auch alles Standardtreiber bei dem Ding.

Das P/L ist echt okay und zum zocken reichts auch. Bei Aussehen und Ausstattung musst du halt wissen ob's dir reicht.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Jedoch wäre mir, ehrlich gesagt, eine Treiber-CDs schnuppe, da es sich meistens um veraltete Software handelt.

Lad' sie dir am besten direkt beim Hersteller herunter.

Z.B. hier der Treiber für die GO 9000er für XP 64bit:

GeForce Release 185

(ich weiß, das obere Book hat ne ATI, aber ich war gerade auf der Seite, weswegen es eher passte )


----------



## Artur72 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

gibt es noch solche Anbieter wie one.de die gut sind???


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Notebookguru Online Shop für Notebooks mobile Geräte und Zubehör zB oder auch schenker.de und deviltech.de  - aber ich weiß nicht, ob die auch so preiswert sind.


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Ich hab gehört das die Qualität nicht der Burner sein soll bei One.
Ich habe allerdings noch keine Freunde die ein Notebook von One hatten.

Ich würde es mir nochmal überlegen

http://www.notebookguru.de/product_...-mit-led-p-133&cName=1415-zoll-notebooks-c-31 
Das wäre hier ungefähr die selbe Hardware wie bei One...
*
Aber ich glaube der Shop ist auch nicht "super" im Notebooks herstellen !


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Also an deiner Stelle würde ich das hier nehmen...PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
MSI ist ein Markenprodukt und durchaus schon einer der hochwertigeren Marken. 
Es hat eine HD 4670 ca. 7600 3D Mark 06 Punkte und einen Intel Centrino Duo mit 2,0Ghz.
Das ist ein bisschen wenig doch mit der integrierten übertaktungsfunktion wo es auch Garantie drauf gibt geht das auf 2,4Ghz...
Und das alle für 688€ 
Ein Superangebot

P.S. Sorry für den Doppelpost...

Hier...https://www.sonystyle.de/SonyStyle/...ls&Z_OMNI_CID=14001396&isHideActive=true)/.do 

könnt ihr euch euer Sony Notebook zusammenstellen mit HD 4650 GDDR3 Echt klasse
Super Angebot...


----------



## magnus1982 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Moin
Da ich nen Geldsegen hatte,such ich ebenfalls ein NB in der Preisregion.
Das MSI ist echt super interessant.Da ich sonst nur Acer NB gefunden hab.
Reicht das msi für CSS? und COD2-4? In  mittleren details?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

das MSI GX623? das reicht sicher. ich hab ein Nbook mit 4000 punkten bei 3Dmark06 (Gforce 8600m GT mit DDR2), mit dem ich CoD4 auf mittel spielen kann, und die AMD 4670 hat sogar im schlechtesten falle 50% mehr leistung.


----------



## magnus1982 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Das NB ist nicht mehr verfügbar.Billigste wäre dann bei 799€
Gibs  noch NB mit XP oder XP treiber support?Für die meisten gibts ja nix. 
Oh man so ne suche ist schon schwierig.


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Hey... BORG-MULTIMEDIA - Noteb 15,4 MSI GX623-7343VHP 1266259 Hier das MSI für 642€


----------



## magnus1982 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Ist auch nich mehr verfügbar.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

also, XP treiber sind idR kein riesenprob, aber: vista läuft doch einwandfrei, ich hatte vorhr auch zweifel, aber inzwischen is vista für mich nicht schlechter als XP. man kann vista zu 95% auch so konfigurieren, dass es sich wie ein XP verhält. zudem kann man viata64 installieren, was dan wirklich auch alles nutzt. XP64 mangelt es an treibern, insbesondere bei notebooks.


----------



## magnus1982 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Na werd mich damit abfinden müssen.Bin halt noch XP mensch.
Weiss bloss noch nicht welches nb ich nehmen soll?

Edit:So hab mir das MSI GX 623 bestellt.Ach bin schon ganz gespannt.Hoffentlich schafft es der express versand bis samstag.Da is CSS Lan bei nem Kumpel. 
Gleich einweihen.

FREU
muss bloss erst ma mit vista klarkommen.


----------



## Artur72 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

hey, was haltet ihr vom Anbieter DEVILTECH?!
ist er zu empfehlen?

hab mir da nämlich grad ein notebook angeguckt und folgendermaßen zusammengestellt:

Bildschirm: *15,6" HD 1366 x 768 LED Backlight -Widescreen mit Glare-Technologie + 2.0M Webcam*
Betriebssystem: kein
Garantie: DevilCare: 2 Jahre DevilCare und 2 Jahre Garantie
TV-Tuner: kein
Prozessor: *Intel® Core 2 Duo Processor P8800 / 3MB L2 Cache, 2.66GHz, 1066MHz FSB [+49€]*
Speicher: *4 GB - 2 x 2048 MB Hochleistung - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1066 MHz [+65€]*
Grafikkarte: *ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650 mit 512MB DDR3 Speicher ( Wieder lieferbar ab 1. Juli )*
Festplatte: 250 GB 7.200 U/Min SATA
CD DVD Blu-Ray: DVD-Brenner: 8x Dual Layer DVD+/-RW / 24x CD-RW Combo
Kommunikation: Integriertes 10/1000Mb Gigabit Ethernet und 56K V.92 Modem
Soundkarte: Intel® High-Definition Audio (24-bit, 192KHz) mit Surround Sound
Wireless Netzwerkkarte: kein
Bluetooth: kein
Turbo Cache-Speicher: kein
Fingerprint: Integriertes Fingerabdruck-Lesegerät - Sperren Sie Eindringlinge und Schnüffler aus!
Keyboard: Notebook-Tastatur - Deutsch
Maus: keine
Office-Software: kein
Anti-Viren-Software: kein
Software: Ahead Nero Suite + Cyberlink Power DVD
Diskettenlaufwerk: kein
Zusätzlicher Akku: kein 

830€ 

also der Preis für die Komponenten ist doch der Hammer oder??
bitte um rückmeldung


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

jo, wobei man natürlich nicht weiß, ob es im juli nicht auch andere NBooks mit der karte für so einen preis gibt... sind ja noch 2-3 wochen hin 

außerdem fehlt noch WLAN, und windows is auch nicht dabei. wenn also anfang juli zB samsung oder acer auch so ein NBook, dann aber mit WLAN und windows, für 900€ anbietet, wär das deviltech nicht mehr der preisknüller.

*edit* hab grad das hier gefunden: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+megabook+gx623+7343vhp  das hat ne 4670, die ist so schnell wie die beste 4650. also preiwerter als das daviltech und von der grafik her MIND gleichgut. und windows+WLAN is dabei.


----------



## Tom3004 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Bestell dir lieber das Sony das kostet mit den Komponenten und einem besseren Dislplay gerade mal 800€


----------



## Artur72 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*



Herbboy schrieb:


> jo, wobei man natürlich nicht weiß, ob es im juli nicht auch andere NBooks mit der karte für so einen preis gibt... sind ja noch 2-3 wochen hin
> 
> außerdem fehlt noch WLAN, und windows is auch nicht dabei. wenn also anfang juli zB samsung oder acer auch so ein NBook, dann aber mit WLAN und windows, für 900€ anbietet, wär das deviltech nicht mehr der preisknüller.
> 
> *edit* hab grad das hier gefunden: Notebooks MSI Megabook GX623-7343VHP  das hat ne 4670, die ist so schnell wie die beste 4650. also preiwerter als das daviltech und von der grafik her MIND gleichgut. und windows+WLAN is dabei.




Ja das MSI ist gut, nur was mich dabei stört und vom Kauf abhält, ist der Prozessor 2,00Ghz zu 2,66Ghz und WLan...man kann ja auch ein Stick  nutzen?!  und windows hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen, hab ich zu Hause


----------



## Tom3004 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Das MSI hat eine Übertaktungsfunktion womit die CPU ganz schnell 2,4Ghz läuft
Und Garantie ist auf das Oc auch noch drauf weil es von MSI eingebaut wurde...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

klar kannst du für wlan auch nen stick nutzen. is nur grad bei nem notebook was doof, wenn da so ein dinge rausragt und auch ein USB-port belegt is


----------



## crass (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

>für 758€ mit nem 2,5Ghz Prozi von Intel, 4650 mit GDDR3.. usw

DevilTech - High Performance Systems - Fire 9060


----------



## Artur72 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Könnte mir jemand den Unterschied zischen den beiden Wlan Modulen im Deviltech fire 9060 näher erklären??
Also:


               Intel Wi-Fi Link 5100AGN Modul

Intel Wi-Fi Link 5300AGN Modul


Unterscheiden die sich in der geschwindigkeit oder in etwas anderem noch?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

das 5300 dürfte einfach das "neuere", vlt. auch etwas bessere reichweite haben. aber im speed sollte es da keinen unterschied geben.


----------



## Artur72 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*



Herbboy schrieb:


> das 5300 dürfte einfach das "neuere", vlt. auch etwas bessere reichweite haben. aber im speed sollte es da keinen unterschied geben.



Ist zwischen 300mbits und 450mbits ein grosser unterschied??


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

kaum, vor allem wäre selbst 100mbit schon mehr als DSl 20.000, und auch mehr, als eine normale festplatte lesen/schreiben könnte 

trotzdem is die datenübertragung mit mehr nen tick schneller, aber ne große rolle spielt es MEINER meinung nach nicht


----------



## moritz-heek (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Hi vllt gibt es nun eine Alternative zu den mitlerweile auch recht happigen Preisen von ONE.
Bin vor kurzem auf diese Page gestolpert und das sieht ganz vielversprechend aus finde ich! wenn die Tests stimmen dann wären das wirklich sehr günstige Gamernotebooks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HawkForce

LG 

MH


----------



## kerberos (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Hi,

was genau ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem

DevilTech und dem mySN

Soweit ich das erkennen kann sind die gleichen Komponenten drin, und so wie es auf dem Bild aussieht sogar das gleiche Gehäuse?

Ist nur der, der das Notebook zusammenbaut ein anderer, oder gibts sonst auch noch Unterschiede?



Lg Kerberos


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Das sind die gleichen "barebones", also Grundlaptops/gehäuse. Der unterschied is also 

- welche Teile bauen die ein? Interessant vor allem das Display. CPU, graka usw. kann man ja leicht vergleichen.
- wie gut/fachmännisch bauen die das zusammen?
- wie is deren Support, falls mal was sein sollte?
- wie is deren Support in Sachen treiberupdates?


----------



## Artur72 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

danke fuer die Antwort. Lohnt es sich anstelle eines P8800 2,66Ghz einen T9600 2,8Ghz zu kaufen??



moritz-heek schrieb:


> Hi vllt gibt es nun eine Alternative zu den mitlerweile auch recht happigen Preisen von ONE.
> Bin vor kurzem auf diese Page gestolpert und das sieht ganz vielversprechend aus finde ich! wenn die Tests stimmen dann wären das wirklich sehr günstige Gamernotebooks
> 
> 
> ...




Der Shop ist keine Alternative, weil die Preise dort viel hoeher sind und kennen tut den auch keiner so wie Deviltech, zumal es ein gutes Testergebnis zum Deviltech Notebook gibt.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

was heißt "lohnen"? 

also, zum P8800 find ich nix, aber im vergleich zum P8600 wäre ein T9600 etwa (nur auf die CPU bezogen) vlt 15% schneller. im vergleich zu nem P8800 also natürlich weniger. je nach aufpreis lohnt sich das also oder es lohnt sich halt nicht.


----------



## Artur72 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

Intel® Core 2 Duo Processor P8700 / 3MB L2 Cache, 2.53GHz, 1066MHz FSB
Intel® Core 2 Duo Processor P8800 / 3MB L2 Cache, 2.66GHz, 1066MHz FSB [+49€]
Intel® Core 2 Duo Processor T9600 / 6MB L2 Cache, 2.80GHz, 1066MHz FSB [+129€] 

Das sind die Preise bei Deviltech. Ist es besser ne T9600 Cpu zu kaufen wegen den 6MB Cache und 2,8 Ghz als eine P8800 Cpu


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: GAMING NOTEBOOK gesucht ~750€*

also, nen 8800 würdest du so oder so nehmen? nochmal 80€ mehr... hmm... wenn es dir nix ausmacht, schaden kann nix. aber ob es sich "lohnt" im sinne von "das wirst du merken"? keine ahnung...  lass die CPU mal 10% schneller sein, bei games is die CPU aber ja nur ein teil der summe. lass es ganz hoch gegriffen 5% sein, dann hast du zB 42 statt 40 FPS.

wenn du öfter mal was CPU-lastiges machst, zB videoediting, decoding usw, dann merkst du eher was.


----------

